# Ψιτ! Αστέρι! Εσένα φωνάζω!



## drsiebenmal (Oct 12, 2011)

_Συγγνώμη. Να ανεβάσω το ρέτζιστερ στο σωστό επίπεδο. Στα ουράνια. Στο διάστημα:_

Ποιος είναι ο σωστός τρόπος να φωνάζουμε τα αστέρια να ονομάζονται οι αστέρες; 

Τα πιο φωτεινά αστέρια στον ουρανό ήταν, από παλιά, επώνυμα. Είχαν ονομασίες στα ελληνικά και στα λατινικά, στα ασσυριακά και στα κινέζικα (που τις μαθαίνουμε τώρα...) αλλά κυρίως έχουν ονομασίες στα αραβικά, πολύ διαδεδομένες ακόμη και στη γλώσσα μας. Φυσικά, πολλές από αυτές τις ονομασίες είναι διπλές και τρίδιπλες, μερικές ίδιες ονομασίες έχουν χρησιμοποιηθεί για διαφορετικά αστέρια.

Όσο δεν υπήρχαν τηλεσκόπια και οι άνθρωποι σε όλη τη γνωστή ανθρωπότητα έβλεπαν λίγο πολύ τα ίδια αστέρια στο βόρειο ημισφαίριο, το πρόβλημα δεν ήταν μεγάλο. Με την ανακάλυψη του τηλεσκοπίου όμως, ο αριθμός των ορατών αστέρων πολλαπλασιάστηκε ραγδαία και χρειάστηκε ένας τρόπος να ονομάζονται συστηματικά.

Ο πρώτος που κατάστρωσε έναν τέτοιο συστηματικό τρόπο ονομασίας των αστέρων ήταν ο Γερμανός αστρονόμος Γιόχαν Μπάγερ [Johann Bayer, 1572-1625]. Ο Μπάγερ χρησιμοποίησε αυτή τη συστηματική κατάταξη για να σχεδιάσει και να εκδώσει το 1603 έναν μνημειώδη χάρτη ολόκληρης της ουράνιας σφαίρας, την _Ουρανομετρία_.

Σύμφωνα με το σύστημα του Μπάγερ:

Το όνομα κάθε αστέρα αποτελείται από ένα ελληνικό γράμμα και, στη γενική, τη λατινική επωνυμία του αστερισμού, στην οποία ανήκει ο αστέρας, π.χ. *δ Lyrae* ή *ζ Ursae Maiori*s. Σήμερα δεν χρησιμοποιείται ολόκληρο το όνομα του αστερισμού, αλλά μόνο η κωδικοποιημένη τριγράμματη συντόμευσή του: *δ Lyr*, *ζ UMa*. (Έτσι, πέρα από την κανονικοποίηση, γλιτώνουν και οι λατινικές γενικές από την κακοποίηση). Στα ελληνικά, χρησιμοποιούμε αντί για τη λατινική, την ελληνική επωνυμία του αστερισμού, συχνά και με το αντίστοιχο άρθρο: *γ της Λύρας*, *ζ της Μεγάλης Άρκτου*.

Αντίθετη είναι η τάση σε πιο απλά κείμενα, όπου έχει επικρατήσει (π.χ. σε εκλαϊκευτικά τεχνικά κείμενα ή στην επιστημονική φαντασία) να χρησιμοποιείται και το ελληνικό γράμμα ολογράφως. Τότε έχουμε π.χ. *Alpha Tauri* ή* Epsilon Eridani*. Στα ελληνικά εμφανίζονται τότε στη μετάφραση και τα γράμματα ολογράφως: *Άλφα του Ταύρου* (το άστρο που είναι πιο γνωστό ως *Αλντεμπαράν*), *Έψιλον του Ηριδανού*.

Κανονικά, με το γράμμα *α* χαρακτηρίζεται το πιο φωτεινό άστρο ενός αστερισμού, με το *β* το αμέσως επόμενο κ.ο.κ. Στην πραγματικότητα, υπάρχουν πολλοί αστερισμοί και περιπτώσεις όπου αυτή η κατάταξη δεν ισχύει με ακρίβεια. Για παράδειγμα, στον αστερισμό του Τοξότη (Sagittarius, Sgr), τα άστρα *δ Sgr, e Sgr, στ Sgr* και *ζ Sg*r είναι πολύ πιο φωτεινά από τα αμυδρά *α Sgr* και* β Sgr*. Αυτό μπορεί να συμβεί π.χ. επειδή στο πέρασμα των αιώνων άλλαξε η φωτεινότητα αυτών των αστεριών.

Ένα συνολικό παράδειγμα:

Αστερισμός: Κένταυρος (Centaur, γεν. Centauri)
λαμπρότερος αστέρας: α
ονομασία κατά Μπάγερ: α Centauri, α Cen
παραδοσιακά ονόματα: Ρίγιλος [Rigil], Τολιμάν [Toliman]
άλλα ονόματα: Alpha Centauri, Άλφα του Κενταύρου

Καθώς ο ορατός αριθμός των αστεριών μεγάλωνε, η ονομασία κατά Μπάγερ πέρασε μετά από τα πεζά ελληνικά γράμματα στα πεζά λατινικά και στη συνέχεια, στα κεφαλαία λατινικά. Για αστέρες που δεν είχαν ονομαστεί κατά Μπάγερ, χρησιμοποιείται η παρεμφερής ονοματολογία κατά Φλάμστιντ [John Flamsteed, Άγγλος αστρονόμος, 1646-1719], που χρησιμοποιεί, αντί για γράμματα, αριθμούς.

Τα συστήματα (και τα δύο) παρουσιάζουν ανακρίβειες και λάθη που διορθώνονται κάθε τόσο (π.χ. ένα άστρο που βρίσκεται στα σύνορα δύο αστερισμών μετονομάζεται επειδή εντάσσεται στον σωστό αστερισμό του) και επεκτάσεις που γίνονται απαραίτητες από νέες ανακαλύψεις.

Παράδειγμα, τα διπλά αστέρια --φαινόμενα ή στην πραγματικότητα. Αυτά ονομάζονται κατά Μπάγερ με έναν εκθέτη στο γράμμα του αστέρα και η πιο χαρακτηριστική τέτοια περίπτωση είναι τα αστέρια π[SUP]1[/SUP], π[SUP]2[/SUP], π[SUP]3[/SUP], π[SUP]4[/SUP], π[SUP]5[/SUP] και π[SUP]6[/SUP] Orionis που εκτείνονται σε γωνία 8° και συνθέτουν το «τόξο του Ωρίωνα».

Παράδειγμα, το πολύ ενδιαφέρον άστρο Έψιλον του Ηριδανού (*ε Eri*), που ανέφερα πιο πριν, και φαίνεται ότι συνοδεύεται από δύο (μη επιβεβαιωμένα) πλανητικά ουράνια σώματα. Τα σώματα αυτά προς το παρόν, χαρακτηρίζονται με λατινικό γράμμα μετά από το όνομα του αστερισμού: Epsilon Eridani b και Epsilon Eridani c.

Και το ιδιαίτερο γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον; Υπάρχει και από αυτό:

Στα γερμανικά (και στα γαλλικά, από όσο βρήκα), όχι όμως στα αγγλικά –και ούτε στα ελληνικά, υπάρχει ο όρος *Astronym* για τα κύρια ονόματα που χαρακτηρίζουν αστρονομικά αντικείμενα και, αντίστοιχα, *Astronymie* ονομάζεται η σχετική επιστήμη. Πώς θα τα πούμε στα ελληνικά; Αστ(ε)ρωνύμιο; Αστ(ε)ρώνυμο; Αστ(ε)ρωνυμία; Και πώς θα ονομάζαμε αντίστοιχα την επιστήμη;


----------



## nickel (Oct 12, 2011)

Το εξαιρετικό σου κείμενο με ενέπνευσε και συγκέντρωσα εδώ τα αστέρια που έχουν και παραδοσιακό όνομα εκτός από το επιστημονικό. Από ελληνικά, λατινικά και αραβικά, να φάν’ κι οι κότες. Θυμίζω ότι *εδώ* έχουμε και τους αστερισμούς.



*Αγγλικό*
|
*Ελληνικό*
|
*Αγγλικό επιστημονικό*
|
*Ελληνικό επιστημονικό*

Acamar|Ακαμάρ|θ Eri, θ Eridani, Theta Eridani|θ Ηριδανού
Achernar|Αχερνάρ|α Eri, α Eridani, Alpha Eridani|α Ηριδανού
Albireo|Αλμπιρέο|β Cyg, β Cygni, Beta Cygni|β Κύκνου
Alcyone|Αλκυόνη|η Tau, η Tauri, Eta Tauri|η Ταύρου
Aldebaran|Αλντεμπαράν|α Tau, α Tauri, Alpha Tauri|α Ταύρου
Algol|Αλγκόλ|β Per, β Perse, Beta Persei|β Περσέως
Alnair, Al Nair|Αλναΐρ, Αλ Ναΐρ|α Gru, α Gruis, Alpha Gruis|α Γερανού
Alphard|Αλφάρντ|α Hya, α Hydrae, Alpha Hydrae|α Ύδρας
Altair|Αλτάιρ|α Aql, α Aquilae, Alpha Aquilae|α Αετού
Antares|Αντάρης|α Sco, α Scorpii, Alpha Scorpii) |α Σκορπίου
Arcturus|Αρκτούρος|α Boo, α Boötis, Alpha Boötis|α Βοώτου
Asterope|Αστερόπη|21 Tau, 21 Tauri / 22 Tau, 22 Tauri|21 Ταύρου, 22 Ταύρου
Atlas|Άτλας|27 Tau, 27 Tauri|27 Ταύρου
Avior|Αβιόρ (νεότερο)*|ε Car, ε Carinae, Epsilon Carinae|ε Τρόπιδος
Bellatrix| Μπελάτριξ, (εσφαλμ.) Μπελατρίξ, Μπελλατρίξ |γ Ori, γ Orionis, Gamma Orionis |γ Ωρίωνος
Betelgeuse|Μπετελγκέζ|α Ori, α Orionis, Alpha Orionis |α Ωρίωνος
Canopus|Κάνωπος, Κάνωβος|α Car, α Carinae, Alpha Carinae|α Τρόπιδος
Capella|Αιξ, Αίγα|α Aur, α Aurigae, Alpha Aurigae|α Ηνιόχου
Castor|Κάστωρ|α Gem, α Geminorum, Alpha Geminorum|α Διδύμων
Celaeno|Κελαινώ|16 Tau, 16 Tauri|16 Ταύρου
Chara|Χαρά|β CVn, β Canum Venaticorum, Beta Canum Venaticorum|β Θηρευτικών Κυνών
Cor Caroli|Καρδία Καρόλου|α CVn, α Canum Venaticorum, Alpha Canum Venaticorum|α Θηρευτικών Κυνών
Deneb|Ντενέμπ, Ντένεμπ|α Cyg, α Cygni, Alpha Cygni|α Κύκνου
Denebola|Ντενέμπολα|β Leo, β Leonis, Beta Leonis|β Λέοντος
Electra|Ηλέκτρα|17 Tau, 17 Tauri|17 Ταύρου
Elnath|Ελνάθ, Αλνάθ|β Tau, β Tauri, Beta Tauri|β Ταύρου
Fomalhaut|Φομαλχούτ|α PsA, α Piscis Austrini, Alpha Piscis Austrini|α Νοτίου Ιχθύος
Gomeisa|Γκομέισα|β CMi, β Canis Minors, Beta Canis Minoris|β Μικρού Κυνός
Graffias|Γραφφίας|β Sco, β Scorpio, Beta Scorpii|β Σκορπίου
Hadar|Χαντάρ|β Cen, β Centauri, Beta Centauri |β Κενταύρου
La Superba|Λα Σουπέρμπα (Η Μεγαλοπρεπής)|Y CVn, Y Canum Venaticorum, Upsilon Canum Venaticorum|υ Θηρευτικών Κυνών
Maia|Μαία|20 Tau, 20 Tauri|20 Ταύρου
Merope|Μερόπη|23 Tau, 23 Tauri|23 Ταύρου
Mimosa, Becrux|Μιμόζα|β Cru, β Crucis, Beta Crucis|β Σταυρού
Mira|Μίρα (η Θαυμαστή)|ο Cet, ο Ceti, Omicron Ceti|ο Κήτους
Mizar|Μιζάρ|ζ UMa, ζ Ursae Majoris, Zeta Ursae Majoris|ζ Μεγάλης Άρκτου
Muscida|Ρύγχος|ο UMa, ο Ursae Majoris, Omicron Ursae Majoris|ο Μεγάλης Άρκτου
Peacock (νεότερο)|Παγόνι|α Pav, α Pavonis, Alpha Pavonis|α Ταώ
Phecda|Φέκντα|γ UMa, γ Ursae Majoris, Gamma Ursae Majoris|γ Μεγάλης Άρκτου 
Pleione|Πλειόνη|28 Tau, 28 Tauri|28 Ταύρου
Polaris|Πολικός Αστέρας|α UMi, α Ursae Minoris, Alpha Ursae Minoris|α Μικράς Άρκτου
Pollux|Πολυδεύκης|β Gem, β Geminorum, Beta Geminorum|β Διδύμων
Procyon|Προκύων|α CMi, α Canis Minoris, Alpha Canis Minoris|α Μικρού Κυνός
Propus, Praepes|Πρόπους|η Gem, η Geminorum, Eta Geminorum|η Διδύμων
Proxima Centauri|Εγγύτατος Κενταύρου|Alpha Centauri C|
Regulus|Βασιλίσκος|α Leo, α Leonis, Alpha Leonis|α Λέοντος
Rigel|Ρίγκελ|β Ori, β Orionis, Beta Orionis|β Ωρίωνος
Sirius|Σείριος|α CMa, α Canis Majoris, Alpha Canis Majoris|α Μεγάλου Κυνός
Spica|Στάχυς|α Vir, α Virginis, Alpha Virginis|α Παρθένου
Taygeta|Ταϋγέτη|19 Tau, 19 Tauri|19 Ταύρου
Thuban|Θουμπάν|α Dra, α Draconis, Alpha Draconis|α Δράκοντος
Vega|Βέγας|α Lyr, α Lyrae, Alpha Lyrae|α Λύρας
Wezen, Wesen|Ουέζεν|δ CMa, δ Canis Majoris, Delta Canis Majoris |δ Μεγάλου Κυνός

Για λόγους ομοιομορφίας, οι ελληνικές επιστημονικές ονομασίες αναγράφονται εδώ στην καθαρεύουσα (μέχρι και «Σκορπίου»), αλλά συχνά θα δούμε να γράφονται στη δημοτική, π.χ. _β Περσέα_. Διαβάζονται «άλφα της Παρθένου» κ.ο.κ. και συχνά γράφονται και έτσι.

* Μάλλον Άβιορ ή Έιβιορ. 

Χρήσιμες ιστοσελίδες:
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Κατηγορία:Αστέρες
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_brightest_stars


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2011)

*Gliese 581* (pronounced /ˈgliːzə/) [...] is a red dwarf star [...] in the constellation Libra.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gliese_581
*Γκλίζε 581* (ΟΧΙ *_Γκλιζ_)

Από το όνομα του Γερμανού αστρονόμου *Βίλχελμ Γκλίζε*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 4, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Και το ιδιαίτερο γλωσσικό ενδιαφέρον; Υπάρχει και από αυτό:
> 
> Στα γερμανικά (και στα γαλλικά, από όσο βρήκα), όχι όμως στα αγγλικά –και ούτε στα ελληνικά, υπάρχει ο όρος *Astronym* για τα κύρια ονόματα που χαρακτηρίζουν αστρονομικά αντικείμενα και, αντίστοιχα, *Astronymie* ονομάζεται η σχετική επιστήμη. Πώς θα τα πούμε στα ελληνικά; Αστ(ε)ρωνύμιο; Αστ(ε)ρώνυμο; Αστ(ε)ρωνυμία; Και πώς θα ονομάζαμε αντίστοιχα την επιστήμη;



Αυτό το αφήσαμε αναπάντητο, σωστά;


----------



## nickel (Apr 4, 2012)

Νιώθω την έλξη του αγγλικού και προτείνω το _*αστρωνύμιο*_ (παρότι θα μπερδεύεται λίγο, ηχητικά, με την _αστρονομία_, ενδεχομένως και ορθογραφικά).


----------



## bernardina (Apr 4, 2012)

Ορίστε! Με φώναξε κανείς; http://www.wolframalpha.com/entities/minor_planets/629_bernardina_(1907_xu)_minor_planet/ro/i4/zb/
Ποιος λαμβάνει το όνομά μου επί ματαίω; :laugh:

Αστρωνύμιο! Αστρωνυμία! Τι εκπληκτικές λέξεις!


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2012)

...
Επειδή μέχρι τώρα δεν κατάφερα να σε καλωσορίσω και η αμέλεια - κι ας μην ήταν σκόπιμη ή εγκληματική - απαιτεί τίμημα, κάτι παραπάνω από ένα απλό «Καλώς μας βρήκες!», σου εύχομαι μετά μουσικής καλά ταξίδια στους ουρανούς της Λεξιλογίας, Bernardina, αστρόφεγγα :): 

This flight tonight - Joni Mitchell 





Starbright


----------



## bernardina (Apr 4, 2012)

Ωωω! :-o Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα! :blush: Και για την αφιέρωση δύο φορές ευχαριστώ!
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το νικ μου αναφέρεται στο αντίστοιχο σκυλί (του Αγ. Βερνάρδου) παρά στο αστέρι, αλλά είπα να επωφεληθώ! 

Το μόνο από το οποίο κινδυνεύω εδώ μέσα, τελικά, είναι το ξεμυάλισμα (πάει το μεροκαματάκι...) Ξέρει ο δόκτωρ τι εννοώ:laugh:


----------



## Earion (Jan 23, 2014)

Δυο τρία γλωσσικά στον ουράνιας έμπνευσης πίνακα του Νίκελ:

Μπελλάτριξ (παροξύτονο) 
Λα Σουπέρμπα (La Superba, ιταλ.) περήφανη (με την κακή έννοια), αλαζονική, φαντασμένη, που φέρεται με υπεροψία (proud, haughty, presumptuous) 
Μίρα: η θαυμαστή (θηλυκό)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 23, 2014)

Πολύ ωραίο νήμα. Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω ότι στα πολλαπλά συστήματα η κωδικοποίηση περιλαμβάνει κεφαλαίο το λατινικό γράμμα, δηλαδή: α Cent A, α Cent B και α Cent C, για το τριπλό σύστημα Άλφα του Κενταύρου. Στην ουσία, όταν ανακαλύφθηκε ότι μπορεί να συνυπάρχουν βαρυτικά δύο ή περισσότερα άστρα στο ίδιο σύστημα, η ονομασία κατά Μπάγερ άρχισε να σημαίνει το αστρικό σύστημα και όχι το κάθε άστρο ξεχωριστά.

Κάτι ακόμα, ο _Aldebaran _σε όλες τις παλιότερες πηγές εμφανίζεται σαν _Αλδεβαράν_.


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2014)

...
Τ' ανθισμένο πέλαγο και τα βουνά στη χάση του φεγγαριού
η μεγάλη πέτρα κοντά στις αραποσυκιές και τ' ασφοδίλια
το σταμνί που δεν ήθελε να στερέψει στο τέλος της μέρας
και το κλειστό κρεββάτι κοντά στα κυπαρίσσια και τα μαλλιά σου
χρυσά· τ' άστρα του Κύκνου κι εκείνο τ' άστρο ο Αλδεβαράν


----------



## nickel (Jan 23, 2014)

Earion said:


> Δυο τρία γλωσσικά στον ουράνιας έμπνευσης πίνακα του Νίκελ:
> 
> Μπελλάτριξ (παροξύτονο)
> Λα Σουπέρμπα (La Superba, ιταλ.) περήφανη (με την κακή έννοια), αλαζονική, φαντασμένη, που φέρεται με υπεροψία (proud, haughty, presumptuous)
> Μίρα: η θαυμαστή (θηλυκό)


Η *Μπελατρίξ* (όπως έχει καθιερωθεί) υποθέτω ότι τονίζεται στη λήγουσα λόγω κάποιας γαλλικής επιρροής. Μπορεί να φταίει λίγο και ο Πάπυρος, που το έχει _Μπελλατρίξ_ (με δύο -λλ-, παρότι συνήθως τα απλοποιεί σε ένα).

Η *Σουπέρμπα*, γιατί έτσι; Η σημασία «μεγαλοπρεπής», εκτός του ότι υπάρχει κι αυτή στα λεξικά, είναι η σημασία που ήθελε να δώσει ο Secchi, σύμφωνα με τις πηγές που κοίταξα, π.χ.
http://books.google.gr/books?id=PN7JxXoB1c8C&pg=PA84#v=onepage&q&f=false

Η *Μίρα*, βέβαια, θηλυκό, και σπεύδω να τη διορθώσω.


----------



## Earion (Jan 24, 2014)

Έκανα τις παρατηρήσεις γενικά, χωρίς να γνωρίζω τις πηγές, Νίκελ. Έχεις δίκιο για τη Σουπέρμπα, αλλά για το γάμμα του Ωρίωνα η ίδια πηγή που επικαλείσαι δεν υπονοεί γαλλική επιρροή.


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2014)

Earion said:


> δεν υπονοεί γαλλική επιρροή.



Γαλλική επιρροή στον τρόπο που το προφέρουν οι _Έλληνες_. Οι αγγλόφωνοι, άλλωστε, το προφέρουν Μπέλατριξ ή Μπελέιτριξ.  Σιγά μη...


----------



## Earion (Jan 24, 2014)

Μα για ποιο λόγο να προφέρουν αλά γαλλικά το λατινικό οι Έλληνες; Δεν λέμε _Βερσενζετορίξ_.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 24, 2014)

Earion said:


> Μα για ποιο λόγο να προφέρουν αλά γαλλικά το λατινικό οι Έλληνες; Δεν λέμε _Βερσενζετορίξ_.



Νομίζω εδώ είναι που πρέπει να γυρίσουμε στο γιατί προφέρουμε βατ (Watt), ζέπελιν και ναζί.

Επίσης νομίζω ότι όλες τις λέξεις σε -τριξ τις τονίζουμε στην λήγουσα. Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος.


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2014)

Earion said:


> Μα για ποιο λόγο να προφέρουν αλά γαλλικά το λατινικό οι Έλληνες; Δεν λέμε _Βερσενζετορίξ_.



Στον Δρανδάκη είναι «Μπελλάτριξ», αλλά δεν έπιασε, φαίνεται. Στον Καββαδία είναι «ο Μπελατρίξ». Στον Πάπυρο, όπως είπα, είναι «Μπελλατρίξ». Στον Χάρι Πότερ η Bellatrix Lestrange έγινε Μπέλατριξ Λεστρέιντζ (εξαγγλίστηκε). Ε, υποθέτω κι εγώ ότι ο οξυτονισμός είναι εκγαλλισμός.


----------



## Earion (Jan 25, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Νομίζω εδώ είναι που πρέπει να γυρίσουμε στο γιατί προφέρουμε βατ (Watt), ζέπελιν και ναζί.



Προφέρουμε _βατ _και _ζέπελιν _και _ναζί _γιατι το θέλησαν έτσι κάποιες ιστορικές συγκυρίες (ειδικά για τους ναζήδες βλ. εδώ). Αυτό δεν έχει να κάνει με το πώς προφέρουμε *τα λατινικά*. Και για να είμαστε πιο ακριβείς, εδώ δεν συζητούμε για το πώς προφέρουμε τα λατινικά γενικά, αλλά μόνο για τον τονισμό τους, αν ακολουθούμε δηλαδή (και μάλιστα σε επιστημονικό λόγο) τον πρωτότυπο τονισμό.



Hellegennes said:


> Επίσης νομίζω ότι όλες τις λέξεις σε -τριξ τις τονίζουμε στην λήγουσα. Διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος.



Δεν μπορώ να σε διορθώσω γιατί δεν μου έρχεται καμιά άλλη λέξη στα ελληνικά που να τελειώνει σε —τριξ. Με βοηθάς;



nickel said:


> Στον Δρανδάκη είναι «Μπελλάτριξ», αλλά δεν έπιασε, φαίνεται.



Δεν έπιασε; Μα δεν χρειαζόταν να πιάσει, γιατί όταν γραφόταν η ΜΕΕ όλοι οι απόφοιτοι γυμνασίου θυμόνταν τα λατινικά του σχολείου.



nickel said:


> Στον Καββαδία είναι «ο Μπελατρίξ».



Σεβαστός ο Καββαδίας, αλλά γιατί να διαδοθεί ο Μπελατρίξ του; Με την ίδια λογική κι ο Σεφέρης έλεγε «χάι κάι», και ο Θράσος Καστανάκης στη _Νέα Εστία_ έγραφε «Σόμερσετ Μώγκαμ», αλλά δεν έπιασε. (Ο Εγγονόπουλος, απ' την άλλη, είπε Μπολιβάρ και έπιασε).



nickel said:


> Στον Πάπυρο, όπως είπα, είναι «Μπελλατρίξ».



Δεν κάνουν λάθη οι εγκυκλοπαίδειες; Ποιος ήταν ο συγγραφέας του λήμματος; Μήπως ήταν της αστρονομίας κι όχι της λατινικής φιλολογίας; :laugh:



nickel said:


> Στον Χάρι Πότερ η Bellatrix Lestrange έγινε Μπέλατριξ Λεστρέιντζ (εξαγγλίστηκε).



Εγώ δεν έχω λόγο για το πώς πέρασε στην αγγλόφωνη μαζική λογοτεχνία. Από μια βιαστική ματιά στο Διαδίκτυο μου δόθηκε μάλιστα η εντύπωση ότι το θεωρούν κάπως σαν ανεπτυγμένη μορφή του θηλυκού ονόματος Μπέλλα (Bella). Αλλά το τι κάνουν στη Βρετανία δική τους δουλειά.



nickel said:


> Ε, υποθέτω κι εγώ ότι ο οξυτονισμός είναι εκγαλλισμός.



Πολύ ωραία, ξαναγυρνάμε λοιπόν στην αρχική πρότασή μου. Δεν έχουμε ανάγκη να ακολουθήσουμε τον γαλλικό τρόπο. Η ελληνική έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη (χιλιόχρονη) συνάφεια με τη λατινική. Έχουμε τους δικούς μας κανόνες.

Υ.Γ. Βλέπω ότι δεν είμαι ο μόνος που προτιμά το Μπελάτριξ. Ακόμα και σε χαριποτερικό περιβάλλον!


----------



## nickel (Jan 25, 2014)

Το έκανα λοιπόν: Μπελάτριξ, (εσφαλμ.) Μπελατρίξ, Μπελλατρίξ

Ξέρεις πώς λέγεται αυτό (το να προβάλλεις το σωστό, που λες μόνο εσύ, και να βάζεις σε δεύτερη μοίρα αυτό που λένε οι άλλοι): μπαμπινιωτισμός.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 25, 2014)

Earion said:


> Δεν μπορώ να σε διορθώσω γιατί δεν μου έρχεται καμιά άλλη λέξη στα ελληνικά που να τελειώνει σε —τριξ. Με βοηθάς;



Κατά καιρούς διαβάζω διάφορα, άλλα είναι από λατινικά κι άλλα είναι κατασκευές. Το μόνο που μου έρχεται αυτήν την στιγμή είναι τα ονόματα της σειράς του Αστερίξ. Βέβαια θα πεις ότι αυτό είναι κλεψιά, γιατί πρόκειται για γαλλικά κόμικς. Θα ψάξω να βρω καλύτερο παράδειγμα. Άσχετα πάντως με το πόσο παλιά είναι η εκδοχή "Μπελατρίξ", ο Αστερίξ είναι πιθανό να επηρέασε μια για πάντα τις καταλήξεις σε -τριξ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 25, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> [...] ο Αστερίξ είναι πιθανό να επηρέασε μια για πάντα τις καταλήξεις σε -τριξ.


... όπως π.χ. Μάτριξ


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 25, 2014)

Το ήξερα ότι κάποιος θα το πει αυτό. Βέβαια πρόκειται για αμερικανική ταινία.


----------



## SBE (Jan 25, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Το ήξερα ότι κάποιος θα το πει αυτό. Βέβαια πρόκειται για αμερικανική ταινία.


Χμ... Δεν διδάχτηκες αριθμητική ανάλυση στην ελληνική γλώσσα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 25, 2014)

Αφού σκόνταψα κατά τύχη επάνω του, ας προσθέσω και αυτόν τον πίνακα αντιστοιχιών αστέρων όπως περιγράφονται από τον Πτολεμαίο στη _Μεγίστη_ του με σημερινές ονομασίες (Πηγή, σελ. 107):







(Οι αρχαίοι ονόμαζαν Χηλές τον αστερισμό του Ζυγού.)


----------



## SBE (Oct 25, 2014)

Μια που το θυμήθηκα, έχετε λίγες μέρες ακόμα να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή για την πτήση του Ωρίωνα το Δεκέμβριο και να πάρετε την κάρτα επιβίβασης.


----------

